# Hochwertiges IT Werkzeug



## Woiferl94 (18. April 2011)

Hallo 

Meine Frage: Wo bekomme ich gutes IT Werkzeug her ?  
Bitte um Hilfe, wenns geht mit Links bitte.  


MFG DOMINIK


----------



## rabe08 (18. April 2011)

Notebook, PC Zubehör, Festplatte und Elektronik bei Reichelt z.B.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

Was meinst du mit IT Werkzeug überhaupt?


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. April 2011)

Also Sleeving Werkzeug bräuchte ich und Torx und einige kleine Schlitz und Kreuzschraubenzieher.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

Schraubenzieher -> Baumarkt
Sleeving Zeug -> Pin-Remover wird man wohl kaufen müssen. Ich hab den da: Pin-Remover von MOLEX - Das Original | Sleeve-Werkzeuge | Sleeve Kits + Werkzeuge | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland der ist recht gut.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. April 2011)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten   


MFG DOMINIK


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2011)

Wera/Wiha Schraubendreher und Knippex Zangen. Zahlst zwar ordentlich, das Zeug hält dafür aber recht lang.


----------



## Per4mance (21. April 2011)

vorallem bei billigen zangen ärgert man sich schnell wenn die immer klemmen und nicht sauber verarbeitet sind.


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wera/Wiha Schraubendreher und Knippex Zangen. Zahlst zwar ordentlich, das Zeug hält dafür aber recht lang.


 
Richtig. Da kauft man nur einmal, hält ewig.


----------

